# the haunted house that never existed



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

just thought this story was interesting

The best haunted house that never even existed
Sep.28.2003

Shrouded in secrecy but persistent in legend is the rumor of a mysterious haunted house that's impossible to find.

According to the story, the haunted house has thirteen floors, each more frightening than the one before. You pay $1 per floor to continue, but if you survive to the end, you'll get a full refund. But be warned, the rumormongers say. You'll have to sign a waiver before entering that permits the monsters to touch you. Several floors even involve live, loose insects and reptiles.

The thirteen-story haunted house concept began in 1998, originating with would-be haunted house creator R.J. Andrews.

Andrews dreamed of creating a haunted house unlike any other Denver attraction, one that he felt would truly terrify its visitors with actual terror instead of stereotypical horror-movie jitters. He shared his idea for a thirteen-story haunted house with several friends, who loved the idea so much they couldn't resist sharing Andrews' secret with their friends as well.

But Andrews filed for personal bankruptcy the following year and his plans came to a halt, though the legend continued to grow. Four years later, Andrews is back in business. His company, 13 Story Productions, claims to be in the process of raising capital to fund his original venture.

"Right now we're on track to open our doors to the public in 2006," said a representative who asked to remain anonymous. "But for now, that's all we're saying."

in front of him, a werewolf, behind him, the headless horseman. it was time to make the hardest decision: what to be for halloween


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Having been involved in the Haunted House industry in Denver, I can personally tell you that it is a joke! It's been going on since long before 1998. 
Every year someone asks me about it and I tell them that I have a 35 story house right behind this door. 35 rooms with it's own story to tell.
Besides, anyone foolish enough to construct and operate such an attraction would surely go bankrupt as I have yet to see the haunted attraction that could phase me bad!
On the other hand.... Do you know how easily one could be killed in a haunted house and all the witnesses would think it was all part of an act?

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

13th floor is a TOTAL hoax. BELIEVE ME.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Too bad... sounds like it would be awesome! and CHEAP!

-Brian


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Well if you were to actually make it as it would be sadvertised it would be almost impossible.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

almost impossible... ALMOST.

-Brian


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

I've heard sooooo many rumors about the 13 floors haunted house, and it really would be awsome IF it really existed! IF I had the money, I'd quit my full time job that I just got and run a full time haunt! IF I had the money... the 13 floors haunted house would become reality, it would no longer be a rumor. Just like it was said above, each floor scarier than the next! I'd probably build it something like this:

Think of ALL the scariest movies you've ever seen- The ones that actually made you WANT to close your eyes or look away because it was almost too much to take, but you could'nt because you did'nt want to miss a thing.-

What are your TRUEST worst phobia's? Build scenes as close as you can to your phobia. PUSH THE ENVELOPE! Find out what others phobia's are and build them. What was the last nightmare you had that when you woke, you were sweating and your heart pounding?

A lot of people's fear is the dark and/or sudden loud noises in the dark. I know something that would get me bad would be to be in a dark room, hallway, where ever, (the dark does'nt bother me, it's what's happening around me in the dark) a completely dark area, you hear a noise and lights flash on for a split second, long enough for you to catch something out the corner of your eye, or a completely dark area and the lights flash for a split second and you see something coming towards you. A few more seconds go by and the lights flash for another brief second and whatever it was that you saw is now gone...or is it in the same area now as you, ready to pounce? 

I could come up with ideas all night, but I've taken up enough page space already.


When Hell is full, the dead shall walk the earth.


----------



## Bananafish (Nov 3, 2003)

Like Fleshrot said, I would too try to do an "off the wall" haunted house, one wich has never been done before, with scares that would push the limits.
BUT, i would never involve real insects or reptile, I'd stick with plastic ones...
I love the overall idea of that rumored haunt, but I don't think it's a real story...


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Why not use live insects or reptile? Have one room with plexiglass walls and turn thousands of spiders, roaches, snakes, and lizzards loose (in their own enclose area). They would run all over the ceiling and walls. Then have your fake bugs and snakes to fall from the ceiling in front of the TOT's.


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

If people are scared of the dark why flash any lights. Have enough light to see where the exit is. And then sound, on one side of the area thunking like an axe or heavy blade into flesh with the sound of fabric ripping, followed imediately by excrusiating screems of pain. Then on the other side a chainsaw starting and coming at them chasing them (at a walk) toward the exit. Let their minds bring them all the visions they need.

I think any use of real live anything risks real live injury. This is for fun. There are lots of ways to make them pi** their pants without taking chances of hurting them.

See my pictures at http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10040

Remember a mind stretched buy a new idea will never revert to it's original dimentions.


----------



## Bananafish (Nov 3, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by madmax_
> 
> Why not use live insects or reptile? Have one room with plexiglass walls and turn thousands of spiders, roaches, snakes, and lizzards loose (in their own enclose area). They would run all over the ceiling and walls. Then have your fake bugs and snakes to fall from the ceiling in front of the TOT's.


Well yeah, I have to agree that I'd be REALLY scared by a room in that genre...


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

I was just saying that for me personally a room completely dark with someone or something in there , and not knowing what or who it is would freak me out. The addition of the light is just a little extra. Nothing big, just a split second flash to allow you to see an exit and maybe even whatever is in the room with you. I'm not saying I'd try to get anyone hurt, don't need or want any lawsuits. Then again, think of it this way: 
If you were to have a haunt where you made people sign a waiver before they got inside stating that they understand that they are signing a paper that says they give permission to those inside to grab, poke, whatever to make a more realistic scare. Anyone could easily be caught off gaurd as they're being grabbed, fall down and hurt something. The person doing the grabbing could weigh less than the person they are grabbing and one or both of them could get hurt. BUT, the paper that was signed keeps anyone from getting sued because they have given their signature, their permission saying that it's ok if something like this were to happen.
A haunt like that would have no choice but to take chances. If you don't sign the waiver, you don't get in. Simple as that.

I like the idea of using the sound effects for the sounds made, but I'd prefer the real stuff for the sounds. I'd bring in some old rags to rip up, toss them later that night to prevent any kind of fire hazard, the axe is a good idea, at our old place before I started, they used baseball bats and machette's. They would hit them on the floors and walls, being very careful to keep good enough distance from the patrons (TOT's). They did away with that quickly, because of all the damage they witnessed it causing to the walls. It did'nt hurt the floors, solid concrete. We also use chainsaws without the blade -obvious one there- if the actor scraped it on the floor just right it created a few sparks. It made a believer out of several people, they thought the blade was still on! Gullable! 

If I had the money, I'd make the 13 floors haunted house a rumor no more.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BriDC1_
> 
> almost impossible... ALMOST.
> 
> -Brian


Well nothing is impossible.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I have had some friends that went to a Haunted House in Panama City Florida one time and they said they had a wall of plexiglass with thousands of real live bugs behind it. They said the rest of the haunted house sucked but the bugs were definately cool.

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Duh*



Crispy Critter said:


> If people are scared of the dark why flash any lights. Have enough light to see where the exit is. And then sound, on one side of the area thunking like an axe or heavy blade into flesh with the sound of fabric ripping, followed imediately by excrusiating screems of pain. Then on the other side a chainsaw starting and coming at them chasing them (at a walk) toward the exit. Let their minds bring them all the visions they need.
> 
> I think any use of real live anything risks real live injury. This is for fun. There are lots of ways to make them pi** their pants without taking chances of hurting them.
> 
> ...


yea people are afraid of the dark, but the flashing lights disorients them, almost to the point of a seizer,(yea it has happened to me in a haunted house with strobe lights). I would also put in a lot of smoke to further disorient them.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Found this at Snopes.com.

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/mayhem/haunted.htm


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This is old, but I just found it so. 

There was a place like this in Nashville when I lived down in Huntsville ALA in the 1980's and 1990's. I used to hear the advertisement for it on the radio all of the time. It wasn't 13 floors however, and the only thing you got for making it all of the way through was a ticket for another tour free. The gist I got was that it wasn't too scary to complete, but made up in such a way that it was almost IMPOSSIBLE to complete without being sent through doors leading to the outside, and once out you were not able to get back in. That sort of thing.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is funny because i live in Philadelphia and have heard this same rumor every Halloween...


----------

